# Swollen Labia



## grimfaerie6 (Jan 11, 2013)

So I have never had a yeast infection before, but I felt a constant wetness and a slight itchy sensation and it didn't go away after 4 or 5 days. I have had sex with a new guy for the first time in ten years and he is way younger than me. We had sex about two weeks apart and the first time nothing happened. But then second time we had anal and vaginal intercourse... so I started freaking out and thought maybe it was a yeast infection, so I bought Monistat 1. I used to Egg Ovule and it relieved the "itch" but the ovule hasn't come back out that I have seen. Everything I am reading freaks me out because I have never had problems like this before. So I guess my question is this... It has been 2 days, no sight of the Ovule, my labia is really swollen, I have a little blood discharge, and I do not know what to do. I really would rather not go to the doctor. Does anyone know if the Ovule dissolves, how long it takes to come back out, if it my be jammed somewhere it shouldn't be? I would really love some help here! Totally confused. I know I read that the pH may be off because I had a new partner and he was significantly larger than my previous partner... Could it be a cyst? Anyone with home remedies?


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 12, 2013)

Please just go to the doctor. I know no one likes to go but they have  the best answers. Also stay away from google it is not your friend but your worst enemy it will leave you thinking you have all kinds of rashes, diseases and nearly on the verge of death. I'm not trying to be rude but its best to solve an issue like this in person rather than the internet because every person is different. A doctor is your best bet.

  	Plus if you go to the doctor and everything turns out okay no more worry than just taking random opinions. Best of luck!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

sent a pm


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> the Ovule will melt inside your vagina so it won't come back out unless you pee and it's not noticeable.


  	I was going to chime in to say this too. The ovule is the last of your worries. Please go see a doctor NOW! I hope you get well soon.


----------



## luckyme (Jan 12, 2013)

Agree with everything NaughtyP said. I worked at an ob office for 5 years and we told our patients that wetness with an odor is usually BV and dryness with thick discharge is yeast. Your ovule did melt. There is no place for it to go to anyway. You would be able to swipe it and feel it with your finger if it were still there.


----------

